# Pigeon Boarding Near Ocala, Florida



## kethryvalis (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello, all!

My boyfriend recently moved here from out-of-state and brought his pet pigeon with him. The plan has been to take her down to Florida to live with his dad. However, the way things are lining up, it looks like his dad will be out-of-state for a week or two shortly after she arrives.

Does anyone know if there is any form of pigeon boarding near Ocala, Florida? Are vets willing to board pigeons? We're trying to find some options to help him out. Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

